# LOOK sizing



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Not for me....my neighbor is taking a big plunge into the cycling world. He is coveting a Look. Can't blame him. Problem is - there is nowhere locally to test ride one.

This guy is 5'10 about 220lbs. Big guy. He's been bidding on EBAY for a couple of bikes. I've been helping him on the line of components, wheels, etc... but I'm not much help on Look sizing. He's thinking about a 55 or 56cm. He has a 31" inseam. How do these bikes size?? Also - any weight limit (see the 220lbs above) on these frames? Any input would be appreciated.


He found a 381i (55cm) he likes and was bidding on a totally hot 486 (56cm) with Record.

Any info on Looks would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*too big...*

LOOK has one of the best online geometry charts, so there should be no doubt about sizing, but the frames are all measured c-c, so they are larger for a given size, than those measured c-t.

At the site below, click on products, then frames. All frames have a geometry icon in the upper right that leads to the same place. Click on the desired model or "schema" to see the geometry drawing.

Someone with a 31 inch or 79cm cycling inseam would not want a frame nearly as large as a 55 or 56. If you'd talking pants inseam, then maybe the cycling inseam is much longer.

FWIW, with an 83cm cycling inseam, I ride a 51cm, but a 52 would also be OK.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

*55cm might work*



C-40 said:


> LOOK has one of the best online geometry charts, so there should be no doubt about sizing, but the frames are all measured c-c, so they are larger for a given size, than those measured c-t.
> 
> At the site below, click on products, then frames. All frames have a geometry icon in the upper right that leads to the same place. Click on the desired model or "schema" to see the geometry drawing.
> 
> ...


****
I'm not sure the 55cm would be a bad fit. I believe that someone who is 5'10" but only has a 31" inseam would have a longer than normal torso (the online ergobike fit calculator, which doesn't seem to work anymore, had average values and as I recall a 33" inseam would be more typical). The semi-compact geometry of bikes like the 461 has (I think) a 52cm seat tube but a 55.5 cm top tube. So, it might actually be a good fit.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks guys*



are said:


> ****
> I'm not sure the 55cm would be a bad fit. I believe that someone who is 5'10" but only has a 31" inseam would have a longer than normal torso (the online ergobike fit calculator, which doesn't seem to work anymore, had average values and as I recall a 33" inseam would be more typical). The semi-compact geometry of bikes like the 461 has (I think) a 52cm seat tube but a 55.5 cm top tube. So, it might actually be a good fit.


I'll steer him away from the 56cm to the 54cm or smaller.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*He bought one*



PaulCL said:


> I'll steer him away from the 56cm to the 54cm or smaller.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7148269495&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAB:US:6 

Nice bike, good price.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*Which 585??*

Hey C-40,
I could use your opinion on which would be the better fit for me in regards to the 585.
I'm currently riding a 54 effective c-c (sloping) frame with a 55 TT and 73.5 SA (15.1 setback) and an 11 cm stem. Top of seat to BB height is 74 cm and drop to bars = 7.5cm using 2.5cm of spacers and a 80 deg. stem (which I prefer). Seat is pushed all the way back, yielding a tip of seat to bars distance of 54cm.
My info:
Height = 5'10"
Inseam 83.3 cm
Sternum length 146cm

Which would give me the better fit? a 53 or the 55? I'm a bit concerned about the lack of setback on the 53 and the headtube length, even though it does appear to be slightly larger than what I'm on now.(does the posted # include the headset?).
I'd be interested in your opinion if either would be a good fit or should I look elsewhere.
Thanks
Paul


----------

